# Uname after 8.2-STABLE ->  9.1-RELEASE upgrade



## Goose997 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

I updated my source tree with:
`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0[/url] /usr/src`

After going through the whole updating from source process, I get the following:
`#  uname -v`

```
FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #2 r244773M: Fri Dec 28 21:01:33 GST 2012     malan@yablonski2.mshome.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

Is there a way I can identify which kernel I am running now since I am sure I did the upgrade correctly?

Thanks
Malan


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2012)

Goose997 said:
			
		

> Is there a way I can identify which kernel I am running now since I am sure I did the upgrade correctly?


Yes, there is a way, using uname(1). And looking at your output I guess something went wrong because you're still on 8.2-STABLE.


----------



## Goose997 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi

Thanks - I looked now in the source tree and the original source (8.2 with old dates) is still there.  I assume I have to delete the source tree and then do the checkout again.

regards
Malan


----------



## gkontos (Dec 28, 2012)

Goose997 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I updated my source tree with:
> `# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0[/url] /usr/src`



`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1[/url] /usr/src`

Will let you follow any security and errata updates.


----------



## kpa (Dec 28, 2012)

Minor correction 


`#  svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1[/url] /usr/src`


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 28, 2012)

I was going to upgrade my system tomorrow using:


```
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0 /usr/src
```

but now I'm thinking I should rather upgrade from source using:


```
svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 /usr/src
```

What is the difference between these two commands? Pros and cons of each? Just trying to understand which is the better way to upgrade...thank you...:e


----------



## kpa (Dec 29, 2012)

The release/9.1.0 is a "tag" in revision control speak and the releng/9.1 is a "branch". A tag is snapshot of the tree from a specific point of time and is not supposed to be changed after creation. A branch is an independent line of development separate from the other branches. In case of FreeBSD 9.1 the releng/9.1  branch is the "maintainance" branch for 9.1-RELEASE, all the security and other critical fixes get commited to it.


----------

